# Kompatibilität zwischen Herstellern



## Rici (9 November 2022)

Hallo Kollegen,Kolleginnen,

wir nutzen Antriebstechnik komplett von SEW. Sondermaschinenbau. Diese besteht aus einem Controller welcher über Ethercat die Umrichter ansteuert.

Zum Thema Second Source, hatten wir jetzt einen Vertreter der Antriebstechnik Firma XY, welcher sagte, dass man anstelle der SEW Umrichter einfach seine Umrichter anschließen kann und dies funktionieren sollte. Im Nachhinein hatte er dies revidiert. Die ESI Daten sind wohl zu unterschiedlich, so der Vertreter.

Weiß einer ob es möglich ist mit Controller des Herstellers A Umrichter des Herstellers B anzusteuern? Wenn man in den Controller A die Umrichter prgrammiert mit ESI und Bibliothek des Umrichters B.
Ist es möglich mit dem Controller und der Bibliothek des Umrichters A, die Umrichter des Herstellers B anzusteuern?

PS.  Es handelt sich um Servoantriebe.

Ich hoffe die Fragestellung ist nicht allzu verwirrend.

Nachtrag!
Vielleicht hätte ich die Frage so stellen sollen.
Motion Controller kommuniziert über EtherCAT mit den Umrichter. Der Protokoll standardisiert den Aufbau, jedoch nicht den Inhalt der Telegramme aus. Mir wäre keine Standardisierung/Spezifikation bekannt welche das Ansteuern und den Funktionsumfang eines Umrichters beschreibt. Daher liegt es in der Hand jedes Herstellers welche Funktionen der Umrichter bekommt und wie diese ansteuert werden. Was somit bedeutet, dass es jeder anders macht und es keine Kompatibilität existiert.
Ist diese Aussage richtig?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 November 2022)

Rici schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob es möglich ist mit Controller des Herstellers A Umrichter des Herstellers B anzusteuern?


Grundsätzlich erst einmal ja, das ist ja auch üblich. Aber wenn man von Hersteller A auf Hersteller B geht,
muss natürlich u.U. einiges geändert werden ( Schnittstellen, Prozessworte, ggf. Verdrahtung...., Parametrierung ).


----------



## Rici (9 November 2022)

Verdrahtung-->OK, Parametrierung -->OK, Schnittstellen nicht wenn in beiden Fällen EtherCat verwendet wird, richtig?
Prozessworte--> ? 
Die Prozessworte werden von dem Programm bzw. Bibliothek des Herstellers gespeist. Ich dachte hier sendet jeder an seine Umrichter das und in der Rheinfolge wie er esfür richtig hällt.


----------



## MFreiberger (9 November 2022)

Rici schrieb:


> Prozessworte--> ?
> Die Prozessworte werden von dem Programm bzw. Bibliothek des Herstellers gespeist. Ich dachte hier sendet jeder an seine Umrichter das und in der Rheinfolge wie er esfür richtig hällt.


Genau deswegen muss ja einiges (SPS-Programm) geändert werden.


----------



## Rici (9 November 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Genau deswegen muss ja einiges (SPS-Programm) geändert werden.


OK, Danke!


----------



## IEC_hugo (9 November 2022)

Wenn der Controller die SoftMotion von CODESYS verwendet dann kann man tatsächlich die Umrichter tauschen wenn sie das Driveprofil DS402 verwenden. da gibt es einen Standard-Achstreiber der damit funktioniert. So lassen sich die Motionfunktionalitäten unabhängig vom verwendeten Hersteller programmieren. du mußt nur das richtige XML für den EtherCAT haben. Das gleiche gilt auch für TwinCAT mit Motion die verwendeten Servoantriebe müssen eben dieses DSP402 Antriebsprofil unterstützen dann sind die Servos der Hersteller austauschbar.


----------



## Rici (9 November 2022)

Hi,
Danke das ist ja eine sehr gute Info.
Dann müsste ja jeder Sondermaschinenbauer dies verwenden wollen. Da man hierdurch ja sich nicht so sehr an den Hersteller bindet.
Wir werden dies auf jeden Fall genauer beleuchten.
Ist denn bekannt welche Hersteller bei den Umrichtern das Driveprofil DS402 verwenden?


----------



## StructuredTrash (9 November 2022)

Rici schrieb:


> Ist denn bekannt welche Hersteller bei den Umrichtern das Driveprofil DS402 verwenden?


Kleine Auswahl aus meinen Anwendungen:
LTi Motion
Beckhoff Busklemmen-Regler für 50VDC-Antriebe
Wittenstein
Faulhaber
LinMot
Aber das DS402-Protokoll ist bei EtherCat-Antrieben weit verbreitet, da gibt es bestimmt noch eine Menge mehr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 November 2022)

Es gibt ja auch den Pedant, die Motion Control Anweisungen nach PLCopen. Aber mit der Aussage, man tauscht die Umrichter und es läuft wäre ich doch etwas zurückhaltender ( bei beiden der genannten Systeme ). Irgendetwas ist immer (anders).


----------



## IEC_hugo (10 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch den Pedant, die Motion Control Anweisungen nach PLCopen. Aber mit der Aussage, man tauscht die Umrichter und es läuft wäre ich doch etwas zurückhaltender ( bei beiden der genannten Systeme ). Irgendetwas ist immer (anders).


Ich geb dir schon recht 100% kompatibel ist nicht ganz zu erreichen, alle Antriebe haben immer Eigenheiten (Fehlerhandling, Endschalter etc) aber mit PLCopen Blocks und CODESYS Softmotion oder TwinCAT NC ist schon eine hohe Austauschbarkeit der Antriebe möglich ohne "viele" Anpassungen im eigentlichen Motion Programm


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2022)

IEC_hugo schrieb:


> ist schon eine hohe Austauschbarkeit der Antriebe möglich ohne "viele" Anpassungen im eigentlichen Motion Programm


Ja gut, aber von einer ServoSystem A auf ein ServoSystem B zu welchseln, ist ja auch kein großes Hexenwerk. Und wenn man das Programm eh anfassen muss.....


----------



## IEC_hugo (10 November 2022)

Rici schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke das ist ja eine sehr gute Info.
> Dann müsste ja jeder Sondermaschinenbauer dies verwenden wollen. Da man hierdurch ja sich nicht so sehr an den Hersteller bindet.
> Wir werden dies auf jeden Fall genauer beleuchten.
> Ist denn bekannt welche Hersteller bei den Umrichtern das Driveprofil DS402 verwenden?


lade dir mal CODESYS herunter dort siehst du schon in den Anzahl der installierbaren "Softmotion Achsen" eine große Anzahl an Antrieben die DS402 unterstützen.  Die am Markt weit verbreiteten sind von Schneider Electric, Lenze, SEW, Kollmorgen, BoschRexroth und ein paar Asiaten


----------



## Schrat007 (4 Dezember 2022)

Bei Fragen zur Lenze Softmotion und CiA402-Umrichtern kann ich Fakten liefern  
Neben den PLC open Funktionsblöcken gibt es da auch fertige Technologiemodule (FAST), siehe auch hier:





						System-Lösungen
					

Lenze bietet Ihnen sowohl Automatisierungssysteme für zentrale (Controller-based) als auch für dezentrale Bewegungsführung (Drive-based) aus einer Hand.




					www.lenze.com


----------



## NBerger (4 Dezember 2022)

Das Konzept bei Lenze war schon immer: Verkaufe billig einen Umrichter und lach dich schlapp wenn der Depp versucht den in gang zu kriegen. Zu guter letzt Verkauf Ihm dann noch nen Service für die Inbetriebnahme. (Das taucht meist in keiner Kalkulation auf)

Mein Fazit aus über 20 Jahre Erfahrung mit Lenze: Geh mir blos weg mit dem Schrott!!!


----------



## Schrat007 (4 Dezember 2022)

Schrat007 schrieb:


> Bei Fragen zur Lenze Softmotion und CiA402-Umrichtern kann ich Fakten liefern
> Neben den PLC open Funktionsblöcken gibt es da auch fertige Technologiemodule (FAST), siehe auch hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verfeinere meine Aussage: Bei _sachlichen_ Fragen zur Lenze Softmotion und CiA402-Umrichtern kann ich Fakten liefern


----------



## Baschankun (6 Dezember 2022)

bezüglich Servosystemen:

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Zeitverhalten aus? Der Systemstart / Antwortzeiten des einen Servos dauert länger als beim anderen...

Man muss jede Achse neu tunen / Regleroptimierung durchführen und den Second Source Antrieb dann an das Laufverhalten des ersten anpassen bzw. die Second Source muss die Dynamik und Drehzahlverlauf können. Viel Spass. Nicht jeder macht sich die Mühe und nimmt das Drehzahl- / Drehmomentverhalten in jedem Betriebszustand auf... Da hat man dann beim zweiten nichts zum Vergleichen.
Wenn man gemütlich von A nach B fährt und es keine Rolle spielt, ob der Servo 100ms länger braucht, dann kann man über eine Second Source nachdenken. Im Falle einer Anwendung mit 10 Positionierungen pro Sekunde mit einem InPositionsfenster im 0.01mm Bereich und max. 10ms Verzug...?
Muss second source auch funktionieren wenn man eine X, X', Y, Z Gantry hat und das ganze soll auch mit einer Mischung der Servos funktionieren?
Vor 20 Jahren konnte man bei einfachen Frequenzumrichteranwendungen mit Second Source (oder auch wenn man in der Serie Produkt A durch Produkt B ersetzt) arbeiten.  Nur wenn man die Funktionalitäten eines aktuellen FUs sieht (Handbuchdicke ab 600 Seiten) oder eines Servoverstärkers, dann viel Spass...

Was man auch oft sieht - ist ja auch quasi Second Source - daß man einen 15 Jahre alten Servo (Ansteuerung über Pulse, TTL, kein Line-Driver, 1024 Pulse/Motor Rev, Lageregler vielleicht 600Hz) durch einen aktuellen Servo mit 24Bit und 3600Hz Lageregelkreis ersetzt. Der Pulseingang des aktuellen sieht u.U. eine Menge Pulse/Störungen, die der andere nicht sieht. 
Der Eingangs-Getriebefaktor hat einen hohen Faktor (Pulse x 1000 oder mehr), was den schnellen Servo zum "Schrittmotor"-Verhalten (Drehmomentspitzen) zwingt.  Vom Tuning und Reagieren auf Störungen ("Wackeln der Mechanik"), die der alte nie gesehen hat, ganz zu schweigen. 
Und dann kommt nur die Aussage, der neue funktioniert nicht! Ohne auch mal das Oszilloskop auszupacken und den Istzustand (Pulse) aufnehmen. Dazu deckt der neue auch noch sämtliche mechanische Schwächen der Maschine auf ;-)

Im Prinzip ist das in jedem Fall eine Neuinbetriebnahme / Konstruktion, die jemand mit Antriebskenntnissen machen muss, nicht der übliche Wartungstechniker ohne diese Kenntnisse.


----------



## Schrat007 (6 Dezember 2022)

Wenn man mit einem SoftMotion-System arbeitet (wie Lenze, SiMotion, ...), dann liegt das Zeitverhalten im Wesentlichen dort. Jeden Echtzeit-Zyklus wird bei CiA402-Antrieben Zyklussynchron Position und Geschwindigkeit an den (dummen) Umrichter übergeben. Damit ist man das Problem mit der Handbuchdicke los, weil die Intelligenz halt im Controller sitzt.
Durch die Zyklus-Synchronität erreicht man eine synchrone Übergabe an alle Antriebe gleichzeitig, was die koordinierte Bewegung einfacher macht.
Bei CiA402 ist dann aus benannten Gründen auch Second Source einfacher zu realisieren (z.B. Lenze i700 unter Beckhoff).


----------



## Baschankun (6 Dezember 2022)

Position und Geschwindigkeit als Sollwert vom Controller. Ist die Geschwindigkeit dann als Vorsteuerung zu sehen? Entweder man fährt eine Kaskadenregelung mit Positionssollwert (Lageregelung) oder mit Geschwindigkeitssollwert (Drehzahlregelung mit Lageregelung auf dem Motioncontroller).
Was ist mit den Regelparametern (Lageregler, Drehzahlregler, Vorsteuerung, Notch-Filter, Filter im Drehzahlistwert, Vorsteuerung auf dem Regler), ...? Haben die keinen Einfluß auf das Laufverhalten? Gut, man kann wie es viele tun, auch mit den Defaultwerten arbeiten und hoffen, daß sich der Second Source wie der First Source verhält.

Die Synchronisierung der Achsen über das Protokoll (EtherCAT, Sercos, Mechatrolink,...) ist für mich ein Stand der Technik für Mehrachssysteme. Profinet RT oder CANopen ist da nicht mehr zeitgemäss. Auch wenn das viele vielleicht nicht so gerne hören. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## zako (6 Dezember 2022)

Baschankun schrieb:


> Gut, man kann wie es viele tun, auch mit den Defaultwerten arbeiten und hoffen, daß sich der Second Source wie der First Source verhält.


Naja, vielleicht läuft der neue Antrieb auch besser als der alte. -
Aber man muss schon aufpassen. Klassiker: Motor mit höherer Leistung ausgewählt - dafür aber mit mehr Eigenträgheit (kommt dann immer an die Drehmomentgrenze oder wird zu heiss bei dyn  Anforderungen)
Oder mit sehr wenig Trägheit und das Regelverhalten könnte schlechter sein. 


Baschankun schrieb:


> Die Synchronisierung der Achsen über das Protokoll (EtherCAT, Sercos, Mechatrolink,...) ist für mich ein Stand der Technik für Mehrachssysteme. Profinet RT oder CANopen ist da nicht mehr zeitgemäss. Auch wenn das viele vielleicht nicht so gerne hören. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


Bei Profinet auf  "IRT" achten. Dann bist Du  hochpräzise und kannst trotzdem die anderen Stärken von Profinet nutzen. 
Hier hat der Themenstarter eine Steuerung die wohl kein Profidrive spricht. Hier dann eben Ethercat - unterstützen ja viele (SEW, Lenze, Siemens Sinamics S120, Beckhoff, ....)


----------

